# What Oil is everyone using?



## Rechargingoutdoors (Aug 16, 2017)

Did anyone notice that the ECS Oil service kits use 5w-40 and the manual suggests 0W-30?


----------



## refinedboost21 (Dec 2, 2017)

*Oil Weight*

Hello everyone, What weight Oil will you be running? Manual says the car was filled with 0W-30 from the factory, but it looks like the ECS kits are 5W-40. I love the kits from ECS, but why not use the weight recommended in the manual? BTW, I fully understand that the difference is minimal and both weights would work perfectly.


----------



## dono4100 (Dec 4, 2017)

I noticed it while trying to find a source for the spec'ed oil. Take a look at the supplement to the manual thats in the packet. That (along with a sticker in the engine compartment) specifies 0W-20 ( VW 508 00/ 509 00 Specification).
News releases say Castrol EDGE Professional LL IV FE 0W-20 has been made available to dealers since the beginning of the year. I'm looking forward to finding out just what they are using. I want to see the drum with my own two eyes.

My dealer suggested i do changes at 5000 mi. but i've decided to stick the the manuals recommended 10,000 IF they are using the 0W-20 Long Life. I'm no fan of dealer oil changes, but will go that way until more sources for 508 00 become available.


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

*Which Oil?*

Picked up my Tiguan SE today. Looking at the manual it says VW502, but under the hood says VW 508 0w20. Which is it??


----------



## Killswitch24 (Mar 30, 2015)

VW 508.00 is correct. It is 0W-20, and there are a few brands out there with that weight, but almost none of them have the spec. I think that it is very new and may be a little while before the regular brands (Castrol, Mobil1, etc.) that you can find locally will become available. I don't know how similar it may be to what is already available; it might just be a matter of updating the labels or it could be completely different.

For now, you can ask your local VW parts department to sell you it, as they should carry the 1L bottles. I don't think any dealer will carry bulk quantities of this stuff for a while. You can also check out specialty online retailers like ECS Tuning.

Search around, others have had some experience (good and bad) with this new oil spec.


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

Thanks so much. Not sure I’m comfortable with this oil in a turbo engine lugging a decent sized vehicle around. Might stick to a 0w30 in vw spec.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

The one thing to keep in mind is they probably spec’d that weight oil for good reason. My dad is in the manufacturing business for aeronautical/government stuff, and one of the ways the airline industry has increase fuel economy is through tighter tolerances on moving parts in an engine. Tighter tolerances means you can use lighter weight oil than before. The same goes for automotive engines. Using light oil on the older cars was maybe good for a couple passes down the track to lessen the lag on the engine, but you’d get seriously blow-by and have to top back off. If the tolerances are tighter, the lighter weight oil will last. It’s not that the heavier weight oil won’t work, but it may be unnecessary.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Dealer sells the 0w20. It's all for lower consumption. My concern is how the oil will react durring the summer months with low upper threshold









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Iljata said:


> Dealer sells the 0w20. It's all for lower consumption. My concern is how the oil will react durring the summer months with low upper threshold


I live in a place where ambient temperatures can easily reach triple digits at least 5 or 6 months during the year (and well above that for 3 or 4 of those). I am also concerned about the oil's performance at high temperatures. I think that I will probably run a 5W20 or maybe a 0W30 high quality, low SAPS synthetic oil. There could be a (very) slight decrease in mileage, but I would feel better about my engine's future. 

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. What is the second picture above, is it our plastic oil pan?


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Plastic oil and tranny. I was surprised when I changed the oil. U need big flat head screwdriver - big head like 5/8 for the oil plug and takes even 6 qts.
Tranny drain is Allen, not sure on the fill.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellcat707 (Sep 19, 2017)

My dealer put 5W-40 in mine, and live in in the north east.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Hellcat707 said:


> My dealer put 5W-40 in mine, and live in in the north east.


I'm switching to 5w40 for the summer months. This is what they use here in VA also.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2k14 mk6 jetta tsi (Aug 3, 2014)

Iljata said:


> I'm switching to 5w40 for the summer months. This is what they use here in VA also.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Is Castrol Edge 5w40 ok for a 1.8tsi? It is 502 approved.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Interesting.

I don't own a Tiguan yet, but probably will this summer. I have used only Motul in my MKV GTI and my wife's MKVII GSW TDI, and hope to stay that route. Motul has been good to us, and I'd like to continue that.

The lower viscosity guidelines are a bit concerning, for someone that lives in Ohio, where winter temps can be sub-zero, and summer teams can reach 95+ and humid. The 5W40 has performed well in our climate thus far, and on demanding turbocharged applications (my FSI is notoriously hard on oil).

Interested to see what viscosity Motul releases for the new VW standards - will they use the lighter weight, or stick to what they've been doing for most new VAG motors...


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

Motul has one already - https://www.motul.com/ca/en-US/products/specific-508-00-509-00-0w20

PROPERTIES
Color Visual Green
Viscosity grade SAE J 300 0W-20
Density at 20°C (68°F) ASTM D1298 0.833
Viscosity at 40°C (104°F) ASTM D445 38.5 mm2/s
Viscosity at 100°C (212°F) ASTM D445 7.8 mm2/s
Viscosity HTHS at 150°C (302°F) ASTM D4741 2.5 mPa.s
Viscosity Index ASTM D2270 179
Pour point ASTM D97 -52°C / -62°F
Flash point ASTM D92 222°C / 432°F
Sulfated ash ASTM D874 0.79% weight
TBN ASTM D2896 8.3 mg KOH/g


----------



## $Trader1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Here is a good overview of VW oil specs and where they are typically used.

https://www.oilspecifications.org/volkswagen.php

This is Castrol announcing the new low viscosity engine oil for VW

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...ngine-oil-for-volkswagen-group-300277766.html

This link is a little older and doesn't show the new 508.00 but still some useful info.

https://www.oilspecifications.org/articles/vw_motor_oil_specifications_explained.php

If I understand this correctly, the oil that comes in the engine from the factory is the 508.00 0W - 20


----------



## ButMudBrooks (Jul 18, 2015)

So I took my 2018 Tiguan S 4MOTION into a VW dealership for my 10k service. Part of the service was a new engine oil spec sticker under the hood, which says "VW 508 00 & SAE 0W-20".
On my receipt for the service is says they used 5W-40.. WTF?
What should I do? Call the dealership? Call VWoA? Both?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

ButMudBrooks said:


> So I took my 2018 Tiguan S 4MOTION into a VW dealership for my 10k service. Part of the service was a new engine oil spec sticker under the hood, which says "VW 508 00 & SAE 0W-20".
> On my receipt for the service is says they used 5W-40.. WTF?
> What should I do? Call the dealership? Call VWoA? Both?


I would definitely call the dealership and demand a proper oil change for free. They will probably try to tell you that they used the correct oil but just got it wrong on the receipt. Do not believe them unless they can offer proof (which they can't without an oil analysis). I recommend you make them pay for their stupidity. It is the only way they will learn. I doubt that it would do any good to call VWoA, they usually don't seem to care what their dealerships do to our cars.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. We had the exact same issue with the new CR TDIs in 2009. Dealerships often used VW 504 oil in cars that specified VW 507 oil.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Whatever is on the label in the engine compartment or in the owner's manuel, VW now recommand 0W20.

Here is a letter I just received last week from VW Canada:


----------



## mattcaron (Aug 11, 2016)

FWIW, I emailed ECS tuning earlier in the month, and they said their product people would look into it.


----------



## jackalopephoto (Jul 5, 2015)

Savvv said:


> The one thing to keep in mind is they probably spec’d that weight oil for good reason. My dad is in the manufacturing business for aeronautical/government stuff, and one of the ways the airline industry has increase fuel economy is through tighter tolerances on moving parts in an engine. Tighter tolerances means you can use lighter weight oil than before. The same goes for automotive engines. Using light oil on the older cars was maybe good for a couple passes down the track to lessen the lag on the engine, but you’d get seriously blow-by and have to top back off. If the tolerances are tighter, the lighter weight oil will last. It’s not that the heavier weight oil won’t work, but it may be unnecessary.


The engines in the Golf TSI and GTI use 5W-30 and 5W-40. Maybe VW assumes Tiguan drivers won't drive them as hard so they spec the very low viscosity oil


----------



## jackalopephoto (Jul 5, 2015)

ButMudBrooks said:


> So I took my 2018 Tiguan S 4MOTION into a VW dealership for my 10k service. Part of the service was a new engine oil spec sticker under the hood, which says "VW 508 00 & SAE 0W-20".
> On my receipt for the service is says they used 5W-40.. WTF?
> What should I do? Call the dealership? Call VWoA? Both?


Unless VW actually used a different engine and turbo for the Tiguan vs every other vehicle, that's the right oil for engine longevity

Edit: Apparently it is a new generation but they still call it EA888 https://www.thecarconnection.com/ne...018-volkswagen-tiguans-next-4-cylinder-engine


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

Just wondering what brand and line everyone is using? I'm due for my first oil change and can't find any that meet the requirements in the manual:

VW 508 00

Only ones that pop up for 0W20 are Castrol Edge Professional LL IV Fe and Motul Specific. Both of which are not available locally.

Any alternates? I'm trying to stay with recommendations since this is a financed car. 

Thanks

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Munnjo (Sep 2, 2018)

The dealership usually sells the Castrol Edge Professional with the VW 508 00 spec. My local dealership only carries it in 1-qt bottles and it was about $12 CAD each if I recall correctly.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

When I bought the car it came with the paper/ad saying use Castrol Edge, so that’s what I’ll use.


----------



## [email protected]rolSport (Apr 18, 2013)

Completed my first oil change at 5k miles with Redline 0w20 and a Mann filter.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Has anyone found the required spec oil for our tigs available online, or a dealership that ships the oil from orders placed online? How do you all go about maintaining proof that you changed at the correct interval? I spoke to VWoA, they told me to just buy it from vw dealerships and that will give them enough info to know that I changed at the correct intervals. Being that my dealer is 45 minutes away, and twice that when there's traffic, I would rather order online.


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

noreastdub said:


> Has anyone found the required spec oil for our tigs available online, or a dealership that ships the oil from orders placed online? How do you all go about maintaining proof that you changed at the correct interval? I spoke to VWoA, they told me to just buy it from vw dealerships and that will give them enough info to know that I changed at the correct intervals. Being that my dealer is 45 minutes away, and twice that when there's traffic, I would rather order online.


Every online shop has almost a 50% markup on the required 508 specific oils (Motul specific, Castrol professional or LiquiMoly 6200) plus shipping! Probably because it is fairly new. 

I ended up grabbing 6x 1L Castrol edge Professional from my VW dealer. Managed to get a loyalty discount since I purchased the car there. Got each 1L container with a $1.10 off discount.



Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Les-star said:


> Every online shop has almost a 50% markup on the required 508 specific oils (Motul specific, Castrol professional or LiquiMoly 6200) plus shipping! Probably because it is fairly new.
> 
> I ended up grabbing 6x 1L Castrol edge Professional from my VW dealer. Managed to get a loyalty discount since I purchased the car there. Got each 1L container with a $1.10 off discount.


Thanks for the info. That markup is just nuts, I will drive to the dealer.


----------



## colliece0809 (May 1, 2018)

*Both Mobil 1 and Castrol*

Both Mobil 1 0w20 and Castrol Edge are available at Wal-Mart and both now meet the VW spec. I have always used Mobil 1, and you can usually purchase with a rebate offer. I bought 2 5 quart jugs with a $12 rebate, making the actually cost $13 each.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

If you're going to do your own oil changes I suggest you go online and spend a few $$ on the actual tool for those oil plugs. It makes the entire thing a whole lot simpler. The plug and tool fit together perfectly and the plug stays on the tool so you can remove and insert it easily and in a controlled manner and not spray oil everywhere.
IT may seem a waste, I fought the idea, but it it's like using a wrench vs a hammer to drive in a nail.


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

colliece0809 said:


> Both Mobil 1 0w20 and Castrol Edge are available at Wal-Mart and both now meet the VW spec. I have always used Mobil 1, and you can usually purchase with a rebate offer. I bought 2 5 quart jugs with a $12 rebate, making the actually cost $13 each.


Are you sure about that? Is it physically on the bottle now? I emailed Mobil about it not to long about and the only oil they said that met it was the ESP and Castrol said only the professional meets the specs.


----------



## colliece0809 (May 1, 2018)

Smokeybeetleman said:


> Are you sure about that? Is it physically on the bottle now? I emailed Mobil about it not to long about and the only oil they said that met it was the ESP and Castrol said only the professional meets the specs.


Here is the link from Mobil 1, it is the ESP but it is available from Wal-Mart for the same price as the other formulas:

https://www.mobil.com/English-DK/Passenger-Vehicle-Lube/pds/GLXXMobil-1-ESP-x2-0W20

Its toward the bottom, Volkswagen 508 00 / 509 00


----------



## colliece0809 (May 1, 2018)

gerardrjj said:


> If you're going to do your own oil changes I suggest you go online and spend a few $$ on the actual tool for those oil plugs. It makes the entire thing a whole lot simpler. The plug and tool fit together perfectly and the plug stays on the tool so you can remove and insert it easily and in a controlled manner and not spray oil everywhere.
> IT may seem a waste, I fought the idea, but it it's like using a wrench vs a hammer to drive in a nail.


I agree, makes it so much easier and well worth it if you have to buy one. The nice parts guy at my dealer gave me one. The oil change in my GTI is the easiest vehicle I have ever had. Thank you for not putting a damn plastic cover over the drain plug or oil filter. And putting the filter on the top where it is easy to get to without having to contort your arm into 4 different angles just to touch the damn thing.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

colliece0809 said:


> Here is the link from Mobil 1, it is the ESP but it is available from Wal-Mart for the same price as the other formulas:
> 
> https://www.mobil.com/English-DK/Passenger-Vehicle-Lube/pds/GLXXMobil-1-ESP-x2-0W20
> 
> Its toward the bottom, Volkswagen 508 00 / 509 00


I just checked Mobil 1 site and got this









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't feel like going to the dealer to get the "Professional" stuff so I use the Castrol 0w-20 I can get at the local auto store. I've not done an oil analysis of it but the color, smell and viscoscity of the two batches I've drained out so far have looked good and no detectable consumption over the oil change period.


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

What oil should I be using for 2018 VW TIGUAN 4Motion?

I'm confused. Dealership said 0W-20 and ECS said 5W-40?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

anonymous911 said:


> What oil should I be using for 2018 VW TIGUAN 4Motion?
> 
> I'm confused. Dealership said 0W-20 and ECS said 5W-40?


ECS is wrong about this. The spec is 0W-20. If you live in a very hot climate you might choose to go with a 5W-20 or a 0W-30, but I would never go with a 5W-40, it is far too thick. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

gerardrjj said:


> I don't feel like going to the dealer to get the "Professional" stuff so I use the Castrol 0w-20 I can get at the local auto store. I've not done an oil analysis of it but the color, smell and viscoscity of the two batches I've drained out so far have looked good and no detectable consumption over the oil change period.


In reality the only difference between the professional and the regular edge on the shelves is the professional has colored dye in it.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Smokeybeetleman said:


> In reality the only difference between the professional and the regular edge on the shelves is the professional has colored dye in it.


I don't find that surprising. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Lemme pose a Q that doesn't necessarily have anything to do with the _type_ of oil y'all are using:

*For the guys that are changing oil themselves—I'm certainly capable of changing my Tig's oil, but I actually like how maintnance records show up on the vehicle's CarFax when having the dealer perform the service, which in turn will help make a better case when selling it. Thoughts?*


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> Lemme pose a Q that doesn't necessarily have anything to do with the _type_ of oil y'all are using:
> 
> *For the guys that are changing oil themselves—I'm certainly capable of changing my Tig's oil, but I actually like how maintnance records show up on the vehicle's CarFax when having the dealer perform the service, which in turn will help make a better case when selling it. Thoughts?*


You asked for thoughts, that can be dangerous around here, but I'll give you a few of mine. I guess it depends a lot on how much you care about the CarFax, which implies that you care about the re-sale price. If you goal is to drive the car for a few years and then switch to something new and shiny, it might be worth it. I usually change my own oil but I don't care about what the car will be worth many years from now. I have put a quarter million miles on several cars when I do sell them, nobody doubts that it has been well maintained (it still runs perfectly). I do pay a competent mechanic to do a lot of service, but for things as simple as oil and filters, I do it my self.

I tend to avoid dealer service departments completely except for recalls and warranty repairs. I refuse to overpay for bad service. 

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. The only car that I have ever sold with less than 120k miles was my '09 TDI. VW offered me an insane amount of money for it, so I couldn't turn it down.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

FWIW: I really won't sweat the actual spec label on the jug/bottle too much. If the viscosity/weight match 0w20 and it's a trusted/reliable brand I'd go with it. Castrol, Mobile, royal Prple, Liquidations Moly, I don't really think it matters.
My other car is an '04 Golf TDI, 14 years old now. I don't think it's had VW spec oil in it since I drained the factory full just a hair under 290,000 miles ago. I've replaced the turbo, applied a tune (Malone) and driven the thing like I stole it most of its life. The headliner and plastics are all dying but that engine just purrs. Don't sweat this too much.
I think what's far more crucial than finding the magic VW blessing code on your bottle is keeping to reasonable change intervals for your use and don't pounce on the throttle until the engine is fully warmed (block, water and oil temps). Pay attention to how the car runs and address CEL, fault code and sensory issues around the engine performance and it will last you a LONG time.


----------



## Der NuB (Apr 24, 2000)

More than a decade has passed since last visiting these boards; even longer ('01 maybe??) since last posting anything. Life moving fast and lack of a VW in the stables has rendered me a relative stranger to these cyberspaces. However, with the acquisition of an '18 Tig and a trip to the dealer for the 1st LOF (and the research completed in preparation for said visit), I thought I would share my experience and see what more I might learn.

The best deal I could find for 508-spec-compliant oil was $105, plus $15 shipping, for a case of 12 1-liter (1.06 quarts) bottles of Mobil 1 ESP x2 0W20 from the San Antonio branch of a Texas wholesale distributor. Link is below. Anyone within reasonable driving range can visit the branch and save the $15. When calling the toll-free # (800-545-4412), provide the Mobil part #123394 and ask to speak with someone in San Antonio, where the inventory exists. They will sell direct to non-account holders on cash account basis  According to a tech rep from Exxon-Mobil, this is the only Mobil product currently available in the US that is documented to meet the 508 00 specification.

```
https://www.unitedoilandgrease.com/default.aspx?page=item detail&itemcode=MBL+123394
```
 The dealer surprisingly (or not?) had some reservations before agreeing to use the oil I provided and omitting the charge for their's. They were apparently unaware that any 508-compliant oil was available. They had yet more difficulty determining the labor-only fee. Eventually they came up with $35, but were unable to detail how that figure was arrived at or even how much labor time was involved.

So, including $7 for the drain plug, the $13 filter and $25 to rotate the rubber, $105 was spent when all done. I am thankful this will only be required every 10k miles. Will be interested to read any thoughts/experiences y'all may have.

Happy New Year!


----------



## spacerust (Nov 27, 2018)

*I will use Castor Oil Edge*

I have a 5qt bottle of Castor Edge Oil in the garage waiting. The VW dealership says I can wait till 10,000 miles. However I think that would make me nervous, I may change it at 5,000 miles. Still on the first oil from the dealership.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

spacerust said:


> I have a 5qt bottle of Castor Edge Oil in the garage waiting. The VW dealership says I can wait till 10,000 miles. However I think that would make me nervous, I may change it at 5,000 miles. Still on the first oil from the dealership.


Remember that our Tiguans hold 6 quarts of oil. Five quarts is not enough.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. Castor oil - I love it - I assume you mean Castrol Edge.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

I found Liqui Moly Top Tec 6200 at FCP Euro total for 6 liters $82 with free shipping + plus tax depending on your state maybe? I thought this was a good deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

I'll use whatever the dealer puts in.

Thanks


----------



## colliece0809 (May 1, 2018)

So, including $7 for the drain plug, the $13 filter and $25 to rotate the rubber, $105 was spent when all done. I am thankful this will only be required every 10k miles. Will be interested to read any thoughts/experiences y'all may have.

Happy New Year![/QUOTE]

Wow, I bought the drain plugs from Amazon (less than $2 each), OEM filter $3.60 from Amazon as well. Still looking for the 508 spec oil, but as of right now planning on just running Castrol or Mobil 1 0W-20 for $27.00 from Wal-Mart, total oil change and tire rotation less than $35. This is an easy DIY, just can't justify paying the dealer over $100 to change my oil.

I have a 2018 GTI, a 2017 Alttrack, along with the 2018 Tiguan and fortunately they all use the same filter and drain plug. The Tiguan oil recommendation is strange as neither the GTI or Alltrack require the 508 Spec. I run Mobile 1 0W-40 European Formula in the other two and have in all my past VWs with no issue. I can only assume that the modified Miller cycle of the Tiguan 2.0 is what causes the spec requirement. This modification to the 2.0 gives the Tiguan better torque and gas mileage at the expense of horse power.


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Castrol edge Professional OE 0w20 vs Castrol edge extended life 0w20*

Hi ! 

My Volkswagen dealer sold Castrol edge professionnal OE 0w20 to put into my Tiguan 2018. Canadian tire sold Castrol edge extended life 0w20. Both are in a gold pint. Is this the same product ????


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Do they both have the same VW certifications?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know, it might be the same oil. Look at the bottle to see if it has a VW 508/509 certification. If it has this on the label, it is approved for our cars.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

here is the answer from Castrol : 

Thank you for contacting Castrol North America.

Castrol EDGE Professional LL IV FE 0W-20 is approved for use in VW Group vehicles that require a VW 508 00 / 509 00 specification 0W-20 lubricant.

Castrol EDGE Extended Performance 0W-20 sold retail is an entirely different oil formula and does not meet the VW 508 00 / 509 00 specifications.

All Castrol EDGE Professional products are exclusive for New Car Dealerships and available to partner and non-partner OEM's therefore Castrol EDGE Professional LL IV FE 0W-20 is currently only available for purchase through Volkswagen dealership locations.

Castrol Consumer Relations


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

Castrol will never tell you this, but the only difference with the professional VW approved oil is it has special dye in it that easily detect leaks if needed. That is the only difference.


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

Watching this..


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

duvs182 said:


> here is the answer from Castrol :
> 
> Thank you for contacting Castrol North America.
> 
> ...


This reeks of marketing hyperbole. They, obviously, are about 98% synthetic oil refined to the same fundamental physical properties. The differences, if any beyond the dye color I've seen mentioned by several people, would be minor changes in ratios of the disperssants, surfactants, stabalizers and perhaps a small amount of some additional compound for some specific feature/reason.

I think is it FAR more important to follow regular oil change intervals with the proper oil type than the specific spec of oil you use. My anecdotal evidence for this is my '04 Golf TDI which has not had VW spec oil in the engine since the first oil change at 5K. I'm at 290K miles with no major issues other than a blown turbo after I'd put a hole in the oil pan and couldn't shut down in time to prevent the damage.


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

gerardrjj said:


> This reeks of marketing hyperbole. They, obviously, are about 98% synthetic oil refined to the same fundamental physical properties. The differences, if any beyond the dye color I've seen mentioned by several people, would be minor changes in ratios of the disperssants, surfactants, stabalizers and perhaps a small amount of some additional compound for some specific feature/reason.
> 
> I think is it FAR more important to follow regular oil change intervals with the proper oil type than the specific spec of oil you use. My anecdotal evidence for this is my '04 Golf TDI which has not had VW spec oil in the engine since the first oil change at 5K. I'm at 290K miles with no major issues other than a blown turbo after I'd put a hole in the oil pan and couldn't shut down in time to prevent the damage.


I agree, however $6 per quart, 508 spec oil isn't expensive either. Not really worth going with non spec.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

*I've come to finally answer all your questions...*

Just want to be clear with everyone... The viscosity is meaningless unless you're meeting VW spec first...

I also want to point something out, the difference between 507.00 & 508.00 is viscosity, for the sole purpose of decreased fuel consumption.

I used 5W30 TOP TEC 4200 Engine Oil (5 Liters) - Liqui Moly LM2011 when I did my oil change at 6500 miles. I will caution you that even at 6.5k miles VCDS was already reporting the oil as dirty/low quality.

There's a warning from LM about using the new 6200 508.00 oil on a car not called for it, as it will not meet the protection requirements of 507.00/504.00 ect... I'm not going to gamble with my engine over VW trying to boost the MPG for the EPA. 

"For various models of Audi, Porsche and VW. Use only in gasoline and diesel engines with a particulate filter that require a lubricant of VW standard 508 00/509 00 or Porsche C20. Tested for use with turbochargers and catalytic converters. Not backwards compatible."

Honestly I might have lost the 4% mpg with the oil change, but I'm not worried... I get 27 mpg extended, and on long trips with the family loaded up I get over 31 mpg highway, with fairly spirited driving.

Please do not use any oil that does not meet the VW 504.00/507.00 spec unless you're going to gamble on the 508.00


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

zackdawley said:


> Just want to be clear with everyone... The viscosity is meaningless unless you're meeting VW spec first...


I really think this is a gross over-simplification. The pumps, plumbing and other factors are all designed with a viscosity in mind, using something other than the recoomended weight/viscosity will lead to unexpected oil flow and possible localized over-heating of components/parts, pre-mature wear, and oil possibly not reaching or adhering as expected to parts.
The weight and viscocity are fundamental properties of the oil. What you're saying is the equivalent of: it doesn't matter what critter's milk you use as long as it's been certified organic, to use an over-simplified analogy. The rest of the spec is about detergents, surfactants, dispersants, stabilizers, etc. and while important to the specific engines are no-where as critical as the fundamental nature of the oil.




zackdawley said:


> ...I will caution you that even at 6.5k miles VCDS was already reporting the oil as dirty/low quality.


My SEL-P always reports the oil quality is low. It's said that since the first week out of the dealership when I first was able to see that information. Resetting the SRI/Inspection counters does not alter this report status.


----------



## low_n_slow_6 (Feb 9, 2012)

zackdawley said:


> Just want to be clear with everyone... The viscosity is meaningless unless you're meeting VW spec first...
> 
> I also want to point something out, the difference between 507.00 & 508.00 is viscosity, for the sole purpose of decreased fuel consumption.
> 
> ...


I was wondering about this. I have 7 quarts of of 0W-40 at home that I was curious if I could use. Still undecided, but might consider using it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

I don't consider myself more knowledgeable than the engineers who designed the Tiguan or any of my past cars. I will simply use the oil specified (on label under hood) and change it according to VW recommendation (10K mile interval). I don't want to jeopardize my warranty coverage.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

gerardrjj said:


> I really think this is a gross over-simplification. The pumps, plumbing and other factors are all designed with a viscosity in mind, using something other than the recoomended weight/viscosity will lead to unexpected oil flow and possible localized over-heating of components/parts, pre-mature wear, and oil possibly not reaching or adhering as expected to parts.
> The weight and viscocity are fundamental properties of the oil. What you're saying is the equivalent of: it doesn't matter what critter's milk you use as long as it's been certified organic, to use an over-simplified analogy. The rest of the spec is about detergents, surfactants, dispersants, stabilizers, etc. and while important to the specific engines are no-where as critical as the fundamental nature of the oil.
> 
> 
> ...


I said it doesn't matter until the spec is met... The first thing you look for is spec, then the right viscosity...

I looked again and realized the oil quality is an adaptation that I changed last night to high quality... we'll see. 

FWIW when I did my oil change it was very dirty, but I didn't get it tested.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

noka648 said:


> I don't consider myself more knowledgeable than the engineers who designed the Tiguan or any of my past cars. I will simply use the oil specified (on label under hood) and change it according to VW recommendation (10K mile interval). I don't want to jeopardize my warranty coverage.


If you're talking about 508 vs 507 it's clearly about the 4% better fuel consumption... As far as the mileage for changing, you could do it every 100 miles, it's not going to hurt your warranty. Remember, they also use "lifetime" transmission fluid, which is anything but if you want to keep the vehicle for a long time.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Is this really a "we have this special type of oil, and you can only buy it from us, at whatever price we decide to charge" scenario?


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

zackdawley said:


> I said it doesn't matter until the spec is met... The first thing you look for is spec, then the right viscosity...


VW 508 oil spec IS 0w20, it's like the first line item in the definition of the spec. There cannot be any oil of another viscosity that meets 508. The only other spec I can find for 508 requirements is "long life additives".

I am firmly of the opinion that VW's oil specs are like gizmo manufacturers making up a "technology" to hype their product despite that basic feature being available in many other products.


----------



## buffa98 (Jul 21, 2019)

*508/509 vs SN+*

I apologize in advance if this subject has been beat to death. I have a new(2019) Tiguan, the spec calls for 508/509 motor oil. Is this the same as when the new TDIs came out? Only availability is at the dealer? Is SN+ rating comparable? This is the wife car, who tells me today: the low oil light is on, and we have the college trip tomorrow . Oh by the way I have 9200 miles on it, when does it need serviced?

The closest I have found is the castor 0w20 long life, which is the SN+ API rated oil.

PS the college trip is a little over 2K, I'm scrambling to find the oil today...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Obviously, if you need to add a quart, the exact approval rating is not critical.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Unfortunately that Castrol Long Life is only available at the dealer. My local dealer sell itfor $7 for a liter. You need 6 bottles.

Recommend oil change is every 10k

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

buffa98 said:


> I apologize in advance if this subject has been beat to death. I have a new(2019) Tiguan, the spec calls for 508/509 motor oil. Is this the same as when the new TDIs came out? Only availability is at the dealer? Is SN+ rating comparable? This is the wife car, who tells me today: the low oil light is on, and we have the college trip tomorrow . Oh by the way I have 9200 miles on it, when does it need serviced?
> 
> The closest I have found is the castor 0w20 long life, which is the SN+ API rated oil.
> 
> PS the college trip is a little over 2K, I'm scrambling to find the oil today...


maybe the oil in the car came from factory a little under filled? i did oil change around 8k everytime. Its recommend every 10k or one year. 

here is what it says on my 2019 tig SEL-P owners manual. 
"If you need to add oil and there is none available that meets the Volkswagen oil quality standard your engine requires, you may add a total of no more than 1/2 quart (0.5 liter) of an engine oil that meets ACEA A3/B4 or API SN specifications and has a viscosity grade of SAE 0W-20.
OR: if there is no oil available that has a viscosity grade of SAE 0W-20, you may add a total of no more than 1/2 quart (0.5 liter) of an engine oil that meets the oil quality standard VW 502 00 or VW 504 00 and has a viscosity grade of SAE 0W-30, SAE 5W-30, or SAE 5W-40.
Using oil with a viscosity grade other than SAE 0W-20 may cause vehicle emissions and fuel consumption to increase slightly. Only use other oils in case of emergency!"


----------



## shep1.8T (Jul 12, 2004)

Most dealerships open at 7am where I live for parts. It's reasonably priced actually at only $7.54 a liter for synthetic, which is less expensive than most synthetic 0W20 at the local auto parts store.

Ideally you should use the specified oil, but the owners manual says you can add 

"a total of no more than 1/2 quart (0.5 liter) of an engine oil that meets ACEA A3/B4 or API SN (API SM) specifications and has a viscosity grade of SAE 0W-20.
OR: if there is no oil available that has a viscosity grade of SAE 0W-20, you may add a total of no more than 1/2 quart (0.5 liter) of an engine oil that meets the oil quality standard VW 502 00 or VW 504 00 and has a viscosity grade of SAE 0W-30, SAE 5W-30, or SAE 5W-40."

Good luck. First service is 10,000 miles. 

I would try and keep a liter in the car and maybe keep an eye on it every 1000 miles or so.


----------



## buffa98 (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks for the reply’s, my concern was if anyone had further insite to the oil requirements vs what’s available on the shelf now


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

buffa98 said:


> Thanks for the reply’s, my concern was if anyone had further insite to the oil requirements vs what’s available on the shelf now


What is it about the OM statement you don't understand? :screwy:


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

zackdawley said:


> .....I will caution you that even at 6.5k miles VCDS was already reporting the oil as dirty/low quality....


FYI, this is not a reported value, this is Set value. Our Tiguans are on fixed Oil Change intervals. Likely this value is pre-set to address missing input since our Tiguans don't have a sensor to monitor oil quality.

I have used 0W-20 508 LM, due to availability at the time and the datasheet specifying NOACK.
Considering switching to Castrol next year, or whatever will be available and has published datasheet.

LM 6200









My 2nd and 3rd Oil Change Analysis









Thanks!


----------



## Notbillable (Oct 6, 2019)

Anyone found any cheaper alternative to the Castrol 508.00 approved oil that I can only purchase for VW?
There are so many after market 0W20 oils but none I could find that have the 508 approval on them.
Had to pay CDN$90 for 6 litres when I can get the 6L Castrol 0W20 without the 508 approval for $36 on sale at Canadian Tire.


----------



## vfxcxn0309 (Mar 17, 2013)

tlak77 said:


> FYI, this is not reported value, this is Set value. Our Tiguans are on fixed Oil Change intervals. Likely this value is pre-set to address missing input since our Tiguans don't have sensor to monitor oil quality.
> 
> I have used 0W-20 508 LM, due to availability at the time and data sheet specifying NOACK.
> Considering switching to Castrol next year; or whatever will be available and has published data sheet.
> ...



when use liqui moly, do you have oil burning issue? do you need to add oil between oil change?


----------



## vfxcxn0309 (Mar 17, 2013)

don't use Castrol, i know it's suggested by VW and manual, they are sponsored by Castrol. i use Castrol oil on my jetta after 5000km run on hot summer, the engine gets over heat and it's effect my alternator to charge my battery. use liqui moly!! guys


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

*Updates to VW Oil Standards*

Volkswagen published this updated list of approved oils in September 2019. Quite a few more that meet 508/509 than I thought there would be. 

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10165535-0001.pdf

FWIW I had the Castrol Professional LL IV 0W-20 sent to Blackstone at about 6k miles and everything looked good, plenty of life left before change is necessary. I work for a US based heavy truck manufacturer and we have done an immense amount of testing to choose our factory fill oil...believe me, Volkswagen is a much larger company and they have done their due diligence selecting that oil as factory fill. And at about $6/Liter at my local dealer it doesn't save any money to use another oil...


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

brianbgw said:


> Volkswagen published this updated list of approved oils in September 2019. Quite a few more that meet 508/509 than I thought there would be.
> 
> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10165535-0001.pdf
> 
> FWIW I had the Castrol Professional LL IV 0W-20 sent to Blackstone at about 6k miles and everything looked good, plenty of life left before change is necessary. I work for a US based heavy truck manufacturer and we have done an immense amount of testing to choose our factory fill oil...believe me, Volkswagen is a much larger company and they have done their due diligence selecting that oil as factory fill. And at about $6/Liter at my local dealer it doesn't save any money to use another oil...


Agree. I have been using Liqui Moly for years and I really like it. However this Castrol oil is not that bad and very affordable.

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

vfxcxn0309 said:


> when use liqui moly, do you have oil burning issue? do you need to add oil between oil change?


I did not.
I have had a good experience with LM on both Tiguan and Golf in regards of oil consumption. Neither requires extra oil past first (factory) fill, if I recall Golf used about half a qt and Tiguan less than that. But on other hand, I'm not sure what factory oil both cars had.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

tlak77 said:


> .....Neither require extra oil past first (factory) fill, if I recall Golf used about half a qt and Tiguan less than that....


I have the very same experience with the OE spec oil in my 2016 Golf R.


----------



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

For my 2019 Tiguan, it will be Total Quartz Ineo Long Life 0w-20 spec VW508 or maybe the 5W-30 (spec VW504)


----------



## VWmechatronic (Dec 17, 2019)

NicklausVW said:


> For my 2019 Tiguan, it will be Total Quartz Ineo Long Life 0w-20 spec VW508 or maybe the 5W-30 (spec VW504)


True, any VW 508 0w-20 oil you find is good. The VW 508 specification means it has passed a lot of difficult performance tests, more than just about any other 0w-20 oil standard like GM's, Ford's, or API/ILSAC SN you know. 

If you do go thicker in the summer time, which is the only time of the year when I would run thicker oil, you can choose "Castrol Edge Extended Performance" 5w-30 (HTHS 2.9) which is only a little bit thicker than 0w-20 (HTHS 2.6 or 2.7). Using a VW 504 oil takes thickness way up to unnecessary levels with HTHS 3.5 so avoid. VW engineers know the engine runs cool enough around the cylinder walls to allow 0w-20. Their VW-Audi-Porsche turbo V6 has new cylinder wall cooling passages to allow 0w-20 and our low peak power 2.0T engine in the Tiguan and others doesn't tax engine oil that much. 0w-20 is fine here.

VW could deny an engine warranty claim if they don't see the element zirconium appear in a spectral analysis test of an oil sample. VW 508 and Porsche C20 oil has the zirconium they could look for if they wanted to. Other oils don't have it.

As for shopping for VW 508, there are lots of choices. Googling VW 508 oil 0w-20, up comes pages from ecstuning.com, rmeuropean.com, fcpeuro.com, suncoastparts.com, etc. Dealerships, Porsche (C20 = VW 508 spec), Audi, and VW ones, have it often for reasonable prices.

I'm using Castrol VW 508 oil from ecstuning.com and will change to Mobil1 VW 508 oil later on.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Good info. One note for everyone, while oil is almost always cheaper to buy online its not the case for this Castrol. My local dealership charges only $7 a quart for Castrol 0W20. 
Filter and drain plug is still cheaper online 

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

I’m using VW/Audi oil. I had a friend that worked for BP - Castrol. Years ago Castrol made the Vw/Audi oil. They just rebrand it for VAG. Since the Vw scandal I believe VaG broke off the relationship. I’m not sure what we get now when we purchase VW oil.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Just received the Castrol LL 0W20 from ECS with the filter and plug for my 1 year oil change next month. About 8800 on it now after 11.5 months. Most of that was from the 6800m trip to California last May.


----------



## VWmechatronic (Dec 17, 2019)

OEMplusCC, Urano17, and PZ: Castrol or "dealership" oil is a good choice. As said, some dealerships offer it for cheap for DIYers, and ECSTuning.com has it for $7.11 per quart (free shipping if you buy 7 quarts even tho we only need 6 quarts). I like ecstuning.com's magnetic drain plug too. 

I think Castrol is still the supplier for the dealership black-bottle oil.


----------



## Notbillable (Oct 6, 2019)

In Canada can't find any alternative for 508/509 approved oil other than buying it from the VW dealership at exorbitant prices. 

Has anyone had luck buying elsewhere in Canada? Canadian Tire or Walmart don't seem to carry any of the 508/509 variants?


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Notbillable said:


> In Canada can't find any alternative for 508/509 approved oil other than buying it from the VW dealership at exorbitant prices.
> 
> Has anyone had luck buying elsewhere in Canada? Canadian Tire or Walmart don't seem to carry any of the 508/509 variants?


Nope, no luck in the greater Toronto area. Thus far I've gone to the dealership for oil changes anyway as I've had warranty work done, but this will be a pain going forward.

Thus far I bought 1L to have at home for top-ups (haven't needed any yet) just in case, and it was purchased at the dealer. I took out a second mortgage to pay for it.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

phlegm said:


> Thus far I bought 1L to have at home for top-ups (haven't needed any yet) just in case, and it was purchased at the dealer. I took out a second mortgage to pay for it.


How much was it at your dealer? My local dealer sell 1L for $6.95+tax which is the cheapest I found. Literally the only thing I buy at the dealer since I exclusively shop online for OEM parts(always cheaper)


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

*Oil Question*

Ok, before someone bashed me... I did search and didn’t see this question anywhere so thought I’d post a new thread however please let me know if this is better posted within some other thread.

I just picked up a new 2020 Tiguan in Canada and there’s a small discrepancy between what is in the manual and a sticker that is on the vehicle in the engine bay. The *manual says that both 508 and 504 oil can be used*, with 508 giving better fuel efficiency but *the sticker in the vehicle says to use 508 only*.

Which takes priority should a warranty/engine issue ever arise? If I choose to use 504, will I have an issue?

Not sure why I’m not able to attach a pic of the page in the manual or the sticker.

Cheers...
DoC


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

The vehicle is marked with the oil used for the EPA ratings. The manual is instruction what oils are usable.


----------



## phildo (Jul 23, 1999)

Found this thread.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9347337-Engine-oil-spec-VW-508-Let-s-share-what-we-know


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

phildo said:


> Found this thread.
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9347337-Engine-oil-spec-VW-508-Let-s-share-what-we-know


Thanks, yes I did read through that thread before, but it didn’t answer the question I had. 

I’m not asking what oil others are using, but what VW considers to be the right answer... is 508 the “only” allowed oil per the sticker in the engine bay, or is 504 just as acceptable per the owners manual (in the eyes of the VW warranty anyway).

For what it’s worth, I’m intending to use the far more available 504 spec oil once the vehicle is due.

Cheers...
DoC


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Hope that helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhibains (Feb 21, 2021)

gerardrjj said:


> VW 508 oil spec IS 0w20, it's like the first line item in the definition of the spec. There cannot be any oil of another viscosity that meets 508. The only other spec I can find for 508 requirements is "long life additives".
> 
> I am firmly of the opinion that VW's oil specs are like gizmo manufacturers making up a "technology" to hype their product despite that basic feature being available in many other products.


No sir, motul specific 0w20 meets all requirements and castrol professional also meet requirements


----------



## ottomaddick (Jan 17, 2012)

VWmechatronic said:


> True, any VW 508 0w-20 oil you find is good. The VW 508 specification means it has passed a lot of difficult performance tests, more than just about any other 0w-20 oil standard like GM's, Ford's, or API/ILSAC SN you know.
> 
> If you do go thicker in the summer time, which is the only time of the year when I would run thicker oil, you can choose "Castrol Edge Extended Performance" 5w-30 (HTHS 2.9) which is only a little bit thicker than 0w-20 (HTHS 2.6 or 2.7). Using a VW 504 oil takes thickness way up to unnecessary levels with HTHS 3.5 so avoid. VW engineers know the engine runs cool enough around the cylinder walls to allow 0w-20. Their VW-Audi-Porsche turbo V6 has new cylinder wall cooling passages to allow 0w-20 and our low peak power 2.0T engine in the Tiguan and others doesn't tax engine oil that much. 0w-20 is fine here.
> 
> ...


What is the difference between 508 and 508 88 spec oil? Is this an extension to the original spec and will it be suitable for those vehicles currently requiring 508 spec?


----------

